# Control Panel LCD not working on Bessacarr E695 2009



## chollybongo37 (Jul 21, 2014)

The control panel will not light up at all whatever I do. I have changed a blown fuse but still the control panel is dead and will not come on at all. Any ideas please. Thanks


----------



## philoaks (Sep 2, 2008)

May not work but one possible solution will be to remove the panel and disconnect the multiway plug from the back of it. Count to 10 and then plug it back in again. This will hopefully reset the panel and restore it to service.

Phil


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Not that I'm much help but have you tried posting the same question on Swift Talk?


----------



## chollybongo37 (Jul 21, 2014)

Thank you Philoaks but I tried taking the board off and disconnecting the multiway plug and even changing the battery but no it didn't work ( but thank you. Just don't understand it it was working all fine a few hrs before.

Hi Deefordog I am new to this site how to I post a question to swift talk please? Thanks


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

You need to register at Swift Talk http://www.swift-talk.co.uk/main/authorization/signIn?target=http://www.swift-talk.co.uk/


----------

